# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Regarding private messages

## Frostwood

Is there any other way to send private messages than making 5 posts? I feel like spamming, when I do that. There is some people I'd like to contact, and private messages and/or replys to threads are the only way...

Sad Frostwood  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ChickPea

Hi Frostwood, unfortunately you have to make five comments to access our PM system. It's to avoid spamming. (And sorry, I had to remove one of your comments. It just wasn't on topic.) However, you've got four approved comments now, so just one more then you'll have full access to all the site's features. We're sorry for the inconvenience, but there are just soooo many spammers out there that we were forced to put some measures in place to tackle them.

I see you're interested in getting a map made. We've got an area in the forum for that, just in case you haven't found it yet. 

Hope you can get what you need, and welcome to the Guild!  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas S

I tried looking around on the forum and this was the most recent post I found about the topic. I've made five approved posts but I think I'm still in applicant status and unable to send PMs. I'm posting here to see if my posts are still having to be approved. If so could I get my forum profile moved up to valid member? If not then this can be disregarded! Thanks.

----------


## Nicholas S

> I tried looking around on the forum and this was the most recent post I found about the topic. I've made five approved posts but I think I'm still in applicant status and unable to send PMs. I'm posting here to see if my posts are still having to be approved. If so could I get my forum profile moved up to valid member? If not then this can be disregarded! Thanks.


OK we're in business now! I guess it requires 5 replies - a thread post doesn't count toward the number.

----------


## Tiana

Don't feel like you're spamming! Just say "nice map!" on 5 different maps and you're in business and you made 5 artists feel good.  :Very Happy:

----------

